# Small Tank Francaise Bracelet Removal / Spring Bar Access



## fozzie bear (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi All,

My wife has a stainless steel Cartier Tank Francaise in the smallest size with the original bracelet. For Christmas I'd like to put a leather strap on this watch for her. I'm not an absolute newbie to changing straps, and do have a Bergeon spring bar tool with a fine forked end, but the opening to the spring bars is so minuscule on this watch that even the Bergeon's fine tip won't seem to fit, except sideways where it wouldn't be of any use in "grabbing" the end of the spring bar. Any advice on removing this bracelet?

The back looks like this:
http://www.prestigetime.com/images/watches/w51008q3-new-back.jpg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ly Qui Hoc (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey man, I've got good news for you. I've been contemplating the very same idea for the longest time now. I have the tank francaise in the medium size (the older model with the date at 3 o clock position) and the bracelet is identical to yours. I took it to Cartier once and asked if they could change this into a leather strap for me, they told me it can't be done as the bracelet is somehow 'integrated' into the watch.

After a whole lot of pondering, I decided to take matters into my own hands. And now i have a beautiful TF mid size with a brown alligator Hirsch strap.
You need to unscrew the screw in the middle of the link (the one between the 2 lugs in the pic you showed), as this will expose the "spring bars" in the middle. The bracelet is actually held in place by 2 seperate spring bars. Just remove the middle screw and you will understand and figure out the rest. You can even just wiggle the bracelet out of position once you remove that screw. Just be careful NOT to lose any of the miniscule parts, as I think this is VERY difficult to replace even from Cartier.

Good luck!


----------



## Y0Gi (Sep 2, 2017)

Sorry to dust off this old thread but having major issues with getting the bracelet screws off the back of my Cartier tank francaise... any idea's on screw sizes as everything I have is not doing the trick and even the jeweller/shop I took it too struggled to assist.

Thanks in advance, looking forward to getting some fresh hirsch straps on the old girl.

Ta


----------

